# Why so little clear plastic fittings?



## Aqua sobriquet (15 Jun 2012)

I know you can get glass stuff but why don't manufacturers supply their fittings in clear plastic? Eheim use green or grey, JBL have black and Tetra use smokey grey so what's the problem with clear plastic. It would look so much better.  
I've tried making my own in the past but it's not easy putting bends in the stuff!


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jun 2012)

I think the trouble it is seems to scratch when cleaning, attracting algae and dirt, and it goes 'milky' over time which is more unsightly. I always remember undergravel filter uplift tubes, as soon as you tried to clean them.....scratches and milkiness


----------



## Garuf (15 Jun 2012)

That and very little demand until recently, I'd love to see them myself and milkiness/scratches guarantees resales so I don't understand why manufacturers are so slow to head the call. I'm sure as many people are as sick as me of snapping lillys and getting shards of glass in thumbs.  Maybe call some up and ask them out right?


----------



## Alastair (15 Jun 2012)

I know fluval 06 range have now got clear plastic intakes and almost clear outlets, but still the black ribbed hosing Unfortunateky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (16 Jun 2012)

yeah, will be good to follow some of the forum members experience with their DIY ones to see how they fare. In all honesty nowadays tanks are made of relitively scratch resistant acrylic so youd think they could manufacture a tough clear tube. Good to hear fluval have produced some clear plastics...will be interesting to see how these perform also.


----------



## spyder (16 Jun 2012)

Clear plastic would be good. Clear plastic intakes and spraybars would be welcomed by most.

I hate Fluval black ribbed tubing for the simple fact you can't see when it needs a scrub out.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Jun 2012)

I'm glad I'm not alone. Clear Acrylic tubing is freely available for making spraybars etc, it's just the bends that are the problem. I've tried heating and bending acrylic tube before and although it can be done it normally looks pretty cack! I've thought about drilling clear acrylic blocks to make the bends and connect the pipes but it would be quite bulky.

These seem pretty good for the tube:

http://clearplastictube.co.uk/index.php ... ry&path=35

If I try again I'll probably use the 12 x 1 or maybe 12 x 2 and the 16 x 2.


----------



## sparkyweasel (16 Jun 2012)

I think filter makers also like to stick with their 'corporate colours'. They are happy when people see pictures of nice tanks and can tell it's their filter, even if it's not credited.
For bending acryllic tube, you need a bending spring, like plumbers use for bending pipes neatly and without kinking.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Jun 2012)

I tried the bending spring idea years ago but it still did'nt look too clever.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Jun 2012)

This is the sort of thing that grates a bit:






Nice but very Black suckers that came with my external filter and some new Clear ones I've just received from Hong Kong!


----------



## Garuf (22 Jun 2012)

I wish there was another way than suckers myself, you always, always, notice them yet balancing the outlets on the rim never cuts it.


----------



## greenink (22 Jun 2012)

Drill holes in the wall and pipe clips... That's what I did for my 259 journal, with DIY acrylic it's easy when you try a couple of times.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Jun 2012)

It's one option Mike but I like the flexibility of using suckers.


----------



## LancsRick (23 Jun 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> This is the sort of thing that grates a bit:
> 
> Nice but very Black suckers that came with my external filter and some new Clear ones I've just received from Hong Kong!



Do you have the seller/item link please? There seem to be quite a few on eBay but I didn't want to get something naff!

Cheers.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Jun 2012)

It's item number 280743490664 on eBay, £1.99 + 50p postage for 5.


----------



## LancsRick (23 Jun 2012)

Brilliant, thanks!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2012)

I've just got item 180815264340 on eBay and they are pretty good as well. They are suction cups only, you need to add your own clips. My (sadly Black!) Tetra clips fit fine.


----------

